# Sector Apnea



## JOHNB (Jun 21, 2006)

Ive just bought a Sector No Limits Apnea chronograph diver. Its not arrived yet, should be early next week. I bought it in a flash as soon as I saw it. Not what I usually wear and I dont have too many quartz but it appealed straight away. Probably like the plain girl in the club that you lust after. I hope when I get it I wont be disappointed. Anyone own one or owned one in the past. Anyone got a comment or can supply history for this brand and model. I know, I know google, google and then research but Im more interested in personal comments or history.

regards

John


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi John,

From WIKI:-

Apnea, apnoea, or apnÅ"a (Greek απνοια, from α-, privative, πνεειν, to breathe) is a technical term for suspension of external breathing. ...

and I know 'cos I've got it! plus a machine to keep me alive at night by breathing for me! Dunno 'bout a watch make tho, maybe someone else will


----------



## JOHNB (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Mel, at least Ive learnt something.

regards

John


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Well I know Omega make an Apnea....designed to time the free diving sports type people.....have you seen that girl who free dives with the Omega mmmm







I wouldn't mind a bit of free diving there myself









But sorry...have not heard of your make.

Best regards David


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Well I know Omega make an Apnea....designed to time the free diving sports type people.....have you seen that girl who free dives with the Omega mmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RedShoeRider (Aug 9, 2007)

Ah yes, the Apnea.

Like you, I own one.

Likes:

Very, very distinct styling. There's just nothing like it.

Durable as could be.

Not nearly as heavy as it looks.

Great chronograph functionality.

Strong bracelet

Chronograph can be set to start at any time, not just 12:00.

Sturdy pushers

Dislikes:

Hard to tell just the time, especially in the dark.

Second hand is just about useless.

The clasp locks solid, but it can be popped open if you catch it just the wrong way.

Quartz (I so wish they had made an automatic version!)

From what I understand, the watch came about when Umberto Pellizzari was free diving for the Sector No Limits team. He designed the watch for the way he dove, which basically meant that he cared about minutes and seconds and not much else. The face looks like a

Crayola box for the same reason: Yellow is for the start, orange is the warning, red is the trouble zone.

I've had mine for about 2 years now, and it never fails to start a conversation.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Just did a quick google for some pics and found


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pretty coool stuff thunderbolt!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> pretty coool stuff thunderbolt!


Some of those chaps are absolute raving loonatics!!!














:lol:


----------

